# I built a drying room



## Joken (Sep 24, 2016)

I might grow in there too some day. I'll hang fence wire 4' wide and 6' tall on each pair of 2x4's. I can add wire as necessary. The room is very well insulated and I'll run dehumidifiers. We are looking forward to a lot of hard work in a short while. 

View attachment IMG_1751.JPG


View attachment IMG_1750.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's hoping that you fill it completely!


----------



## sopappy (Sep 25, 2016)

WoW.... 
my drying room is a bunch of cardboard boxes with cut up coat hangers.
Ventilation doesn't look so good though unless I missed something.


----------



## Joken (Sep 25, 2016)

sopappy said:


> WoW....
> my drying room is a bunch of cardboard boxes with cut up coat hangers.
> Ventilation doesn't look so good though unless I missed something.



OK help me out here. If I'm running dehumidifiers, what is the need for ventilation? The door will open a close a few times a day and I can ventilate easily, but I don't see the need to add humidity to a room that I am trying to dry. I am new at this. Ken


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Joken said:


> OK help me out here. If I'm running dehumidifiers, what is the need for ventilation? The door will open a close a few times a day and I can ventilate easily, but I don't see the need to add humidity to a room that I am trying to dry. I am new at this. Ken


 

keep the air moving......... a few fans should do that for you.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 26, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> keep the air moving......... a few fans should do that for you.



yep, what he said...   I meant that the ventilation would be woefully inadequate for growing... you don't need 'fresh' air for curing, just movement. 

That all goes out the window if you use that dehumidifier though. You will have to exhaust that hot, wet air, just like A/C.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Pappy is correct. You can use that for drying with just a dehumidifier, however that thing will produce warm air as it works similar to an AC system. If you are in a very cold environment, it will not be a problem, but in warm environment it may get too warm and over-dry your buds.

Also, if you have like 5-6 trees grown outside that you want to dry, that space will be ideal, but if you have a couple plants that will yield a LB or 2, that space will be way too big to properly dry them. 

When drying, I have found that it is real critical to control the air space around the material that is being dried. If you allow the material to dry too quickly, you will stall the cure and cause the smoke to taste like grass. If you dry it too slow, you run the risk of mildew. The key is to control the air-mass so that you draw out moisture at a slow but continuous rate that allows the moisture within the material to equalize to the outside.

 You would also have to be careful with the use of fans as fast moving air will leach out surface moisture and lock in deeper moisture that needs to be removed. If used they should be on lowest setting and pointed away from drying material so that there is no "breeze" hitting them. This will prevent over-drying the outsides of larger buds, while locking in rot inducing moisture. This is especially important for large/tight buds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2016)

nice room---i too suggest cool indirect air movement with oscillating fans and unless you are in a tropical environment with 80% rh i would skip the dehumidifier---curing/drying is an art---looks like you are planning on hanging entire plants from the 2 x 4's---ime---i have found the use of hanging on a wire clothesline to be the better method---couple other things that work for me---trim water/fan leaves as trash and hang branches instead of whole plants---with the proper cut they hang very nicely---nice to have some clothes pins handy just in case---happy harvest


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2016)

You hanging sides of beef or weed.LOL
 Damn,,,now that's a heavy duty drying room.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 5, 2016)

sopappy said:


> That all goes out the window if you use that dehumidifier though. You will have to exhaust that hot, wet air, just like A/C.


Well, no. The dehumidifier emits hot dry air, so the main issue may be heat.
The moisture is collected as water in the drip tray.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 6, 2016)

Surfer Joe said:


> Well, no. The dehumidifier emits hot dry air, so the main issue may be heat.
> The moisture is collected as water in the drip tray.



oops, haha, right, not sure why I said wet there, nice catch


----------



## Joken (Oct 11, 2016)

2 1/2 of 10 I'm glad they aren't all ready at the same time! 

View attachment IMG_1835.JPG


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 3, 2016)

wheres the rest?
 u put fans in?


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2016)

That OSB sheathing is bad shiiit, it molds and has massive off gassing of Formaldehyde....just saying.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2016)

Ask the ppl from Katrina how they feel about OSB.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Ask the ppl from Katrina how they feel about OSB.



That's the truth there, they got screwed over in more ways than 1...but OSB is bad for your health, especially indoors and a moist sealed room...especially for herb being handed to unsuspecting peeps.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jmo but i would go easy on the dehumidifiers you want a SLOW dry. You dont want to rush drying.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 12, 2016)

Very Nice Room :aok:


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2016)

thats great Joken  congrats on the new build and the new harvest


----------



## Joken (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Zem, 
It took a long time to get everything done. Got it vacuum sealed in half gallon jars. To those of you commenting on the OSB. I'm no chemist, but I know the bonding agent grows mushrooms when it gets wet. I've seen homes under construction that were rained on and not dried properly that were a horrible moldy mess. My room stays dry and is not humid enough to have any issues during curing. You want de-gassing? Go into a new home or car.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

I see stuff drying. Better send some to Weedhopper at 4444 Weed Street,Weedhop Texas.yehaaaaaaa


----------

